# Vore...?



## Vulpes (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay, so today this thought randomly popped into my head...

All of this is hypothetical..
So what I was thinking, if furries were real, and they wanted to eat micros... without digesting them, do you think swallowing enough base to neutralize the stomach acids would allow them to survive (ignoring the fact of no oxygen being in there or other possible causes of death) the trip? 

Just a curiosity I came across. 

Let me know what you think :3


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

wat


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread is bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 21, 2010)

Though I am a vore fan I certainly hope that wouldnt happen.

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

OP, click the button in my sig


----------



## Vulpes (Jun 21, 2010)

To avoid something being digested in the stomach, would someone be able to swallow enough base (opposite of acids to neutralize the pH in the stomach) to stop digestion, allowing the micro to survive, and not cause the larger one pain or any other discomforts or problems.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> This thread is bad, and you should feel bad.


Beat me to it. Damn taco.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread is an abomination and you should be euthanized.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread is an abomination and you should be euthanized.


To this, or not to this? That is the question.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Amphion said:


> To this, or not to this...that is the question.


 No, it isn't: there isn't a this button anymore.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread is an abomination and you should be euthanized.


 
This.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread is an abomination and you should be euthanized.


 Jashwa, why do I agree with 90% of everything you post?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 21, 2010)

It's creepy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Jashwa, why do I agree with 90% of everything you post?


 It's because 90% of my posts are dedicated to telling stupid people how stupid they are or how stupid their posts are.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's because 90% of my posts are dedicated to telling stupid people how stupid they are or how stupid their posts are.


 Oh yeah, that's right.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, it isn't: there isn't a this button anymore.


There's a This button in my mind.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 21, 2010)

Or maybe you could seal yourself inside of indigestible materials (some kind of metals or something like that) with two to three spare of oxygen tanks to survive the whole trip...


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, FAF, how I missed you.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Message to all micros: STOP GETTING EATEN!

/thread


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Message to all micros: STOP GETTING EATEN!
> 
> /thread


Message to all macros: EAT SOME GIANT BURGERS OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Vulpes said:


> Okay, so today this thought randomly popped into my head...
> 
> All of this is hypothetical..
> So what I was thinking, if furries were real, and they wanted to eat micros... without digesting them, do you think *swallowing enough base to neutralize the stomach acids* would allow them to survive (ignoring the fact of no oxygen being in there or other possible causes of death) the trip?
> ...


 
I think it would be impossible due to the fact that All your base are belong to us.


----------



## Tao (Jun 21, 2010)

Vore is good as long as it's not swallowing

I don't like being swallowed because it's gross and ew


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Tao said:


> Vore is good as long as it's not swallowing
> 
> I don't like swallowing because it's gross and ew


 
You spit then?


----------



## Tao (Jun 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You spit then?


 
Just sit in a nice warm mouth

Oh murr


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Amphion said:


> There's a This button in my mind.



I just clicked it.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 21, 2010)

Bring a sharp object


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

The homeward journey would be delightful, I'm sure.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 21, 2010)

You're scaring me. You're putting too much thought into vore.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm fairly sure too much base in the stomach would make you incredibly ill and they'd get barfed up anyway.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 21, 2010)

Um...


----------



## Kobu (Jun 21, 2010)

You really went in depth into the whole vore thing.  I thought it was mostly hypothetical.  I'm not really into that...


----------



## skywire (Jun 22, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> You're scaring me. You're putting too much thought into vore.


 
this

And why is this even a question if you were going to go to such lengths just have a stomach window installed instead
http://www.thelantern.com/2.1345/a-window-to-the-world-of-a-cow-s-stomach-1.89665


----------



## Syradact (Jun 22, 2010)

Yo voraphile, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish, but transformation is the best fetish of all time. OF ALL TIME!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2010)

:S
Vore like in pics would never exist irl.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> This thread is bad, and you should feel bad.


 
[This]


----------



## Kobu (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Yo voraphile, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish, but transformation is the best fetish of all time. OF ALL TIME!


 I enjoyed this post.


----------



## skywire (Jun 22, 2010)

new rule: things that happen only in pictures, only happen in pictures.... ok?


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

Meadow said:


> :S
> Vore like in pics would never exist irl.


This.

So, micros, how do those stomach acids feel? Warm, aren't they?


----------



## Brazen (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Yo voraphile, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish, but transformation is the best fetish of all time. OF ALL TIME!


 This is true


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Yo voraphile, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish, but transformation is the best fetish of all time. OF ALL TIME!


 
THIS INFINITY, MORPHAGE KANYE!!!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't comprehend this fetish at all :C


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I can't comprehend this fetish at all :C



Which one, vore?

Yeah, I don't get vore either.

Especially cock vore. I don't know about you, but I've always thought things should exit, not enter, via the urethra. You don't get to play anus with that orifice, buddy.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

You don't understand vore? You like having your cock eaten, right? Vore is just taking that to the extreme. To the *ExTrEmE*.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't understand vore? You like having your cock eaten, right? Vore is just taking that to the extreme. To the *ExTrEmE*.


 
I'm not Andrew Zimmern!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I associate being eaten with death. And I don't get a boner for death :C


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I associate being eaten with death. And I don't get a boner from death :C



They don't always die. You're thinking of snuff.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They don't always die. You're thinking of snuff.


 
I don't understand how you can be eaten and not die. But eh, furries.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't understand how you can be eaten and not die. But eh, furries.


 
Your avatar is too nice to eat.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't understand how you can be eaten and not die. But eh, furries.


 
You're questioning the realism of furry art? But hey, as I've said before, furries are magical and immune to everything.

Except trolls.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Your avatar is too nice to eat.


 
I'm so innocent ;_; LOOK AT HOW INNOCENT I AM

(duneatmeplz)


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't...breathe...(NSFW)

Too cute to eat? (NSFW)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Can't...breathe...(NSFW)
> 
> Too cute to eat? (NSFW)


 
We get it, furries are weird.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> We get it, furries are weird.


 
What? I was just showing that no one is safe. Furries are totally normal.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 22, 2010)

Wouldn't voring a piece of cheese be more practical? Putting someone safely through your digestive track for the hell of it seems so silly. You're silly!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Wouldn't voring a piece of cheese be more practical? Putting someone safely through your digestive track for the hell of it seems so silly. You're silly!



It's only vore if the cheese is alive.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 22, 2010)

Voring a banana then, potassium is essential to proper nutrition.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 22, 2010)

I got word that my avatar was needed...

GO GO GADGET AVATAR!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

I miss szopaw's/Thatch's old avatar


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

Ugh... vore.  The worst thing you can be in the event of vore is a taco.  I learned the hard way.


----------



## Riv (Jun 22, 2010)

So, yeah. I don't know what vore is, and before reading the OP I didn't want to. Now I_ REALLY_ don't want to, but feel like I kinda do.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 22, 2010)

I like this thread...XD

*shrinks into a Micro*

Oh wtf...XD  THIS HAPPENS AT ALL THE WRONG TIMES...


----------



## Elessara (Jun 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I like this thread...XD
> 
> *shrinks into a Micro*
> 
> Oh wtf...XD THIS HAPPENS AT ALL THE WRONG TIMES...


 
_*flick*_


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I like this thread...XD
> 
> *shrinks into a Micro*
> 
> Oh wtf...XD  THIS HAPPENS AT ALL THE WRONG TIMES...


Delicious fox


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Delicious fox


 
*climbs up and sits on Willow's nose*

Hai there :3


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> *climbs up and sits on Willow's nose*
> 
> Hai there :3


 :|

Who told you you could sit on my nose?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 22, 2010)

eating that much base would kill you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> eating that much base would kill you.


 But drinking sodium hydroxide is fun


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 22, 2010)

I keep imaging zombie anthrso shuffling around and moaning  "BRRRAAAIIINNZ".


----------



## Tally (Jun 22, 2010)

Why... all... the... LOMBAXES?

I am growing fond of my fox, I don't want to have to change to a lombax in order to make satire jokes that apply to half the community.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Why... all... the... LOMBAXES?
> 
> I am growing fond of my fox, I don't want to have to change to a lombax in order to make satire jokes that apply to half the community.



HAXX sees a Tally!

Does that one like vore?


----------



## Tally (Jun 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HAXX sees a Tally!
> 
> Does that one like vore?


 
Tally must stay in good shape so that he can pleasure HAXX. Tally can not eat that much!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 22, 2010)

This is easily the worst thread in the den since... about 3 days ago


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Tally must stay in good shape so that he can pleasure HAXX. Tally can not eat that much!


 
HAXX is happy to see Tally again!

PM'd!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This is easily the worst thread in the den since... about 3 days ago


 ilu LK. :3c


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Can't...breathe...(NSFW)
> 
> Too cute to eat? (NSFW)


 
What.

The.

Fuck.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :|
> 
> Who told you you could sit on my nose?


 
Cuz i was hopin i could get vored by a certain lawyer wolf XD

jk jk


----------



## Syradact (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Can't...breathe...(NSFW)
> 
> Too cute to eat? (NSFW)


 What leads/inspires someone to draw something like that? Growing up, what must have happened to that poor kid's psyche?

Good thing I'm not a tanuki.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> What leads/inspires someone to draw something like that? Growing up, what must have happened to that poor kid's psyche?
> 
> Good thing I'm not a tanuki.


 I draw weird things, but not quite like that...
Mine are more dark, and sinister.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I draw weird things, but not quite like that...
> Mine are more dark, and sinister.


 
How can you get any darker and more sinister than testicle vore?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> How can you get any darker and more sinister than testicle vore?


 Congratulations, sir.  You have successfully induced me to vomit with the horrific mental images you've given me with the last two words of that sentence.  I'm going to go kill myself now.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> Congratulations, sir.  You have successfully induced me to vomit with the horrific mental images you've given me with the last two words of that sentence.  I'm going to go kill myself now.


 


atrakaj said:


> Can't...breathe...(NSFW)



Why settle for mental images when you can have the real deal?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> How can you get any darker and more sinister than testicle vore?


 I could get more sinister than that, if I looked deep enough.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> How can you get any darker and more sinister than testicle vore?



Dick vore isn't dark and sinister, it's just fucked up. I draw dark stuff too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Dick vore isn't dark and sinister, it's just fucked up. I draw dark stuff too.


 Oh, we should swap drawings =O
See who's can be weirder.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh, we should swap drawings =O
> See who's can be weirder.



Maybe. Yours probably seem weirder based on looks, but only because mine are hard to explain.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

So, what was this thread originally about?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> So, what was this thread originally about?



Long division using imaginary roots.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> So, what was this thread originally about?


 Furries trying to add logic to fetishes


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Maybe. Yours probably seem weirder based on looks, but only because mine are hard to explain.


 Mine come with stories too!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Mine come with stories too!



Mine sometimes involve quantum physics.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Furries trying to add logic to fetishes


Is that even possible?


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Is that even possible?


 No, but we can let them try


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Mine sometimes involve quantum physics.








Mine involve all sorts of things.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

I think, therefore I am.

Radial non-symmetry.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh To be on topic, I don't mind vore.
As long as it is nothing super strange and craziness.


----------

